# On Dish's own website, what's the difference between X, XX, XX.5, and XXX service?



## Guest

On Dish's own website, what's the difference between X, XX, XX.5, and XXX service?

This is the page on their website:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/adultsubscription/

There's no description on what the difference is....


----------



## P Smith

More Xes - more different actions .


----------



## jimborst

How to put this:if you want porn get the XXX, the less the rating, the less the explicit content. Cinemax's late night movies might be described the same as an X, but they go up from there.


----------



## Slamminc11

The more the "X's" the more the guys in the videos "rise and stand up" to the occasion...


----------



## GrumpyBear

quietmouse said:


> On Dish's own website, what's the difference between X, XX, XX.5, and XXX service?
> 
> This is the page on their website:
> http://www.dishnetwork.com/adultsubscription/
> 
> There's no description on what the difference is....


Those Ratings aren't Dish's ratings. Those ratings come from the Adult movie association. Think of them as PG, PG13 and R, and NC17.


----------



## Guest

just so I understand this correctly, am I correct in thinking
that:

the number of X's (X, XX, XXX) is *not* like a star rating 
system.... the number of X's does *not* correspond to the
quality of the adult programming channel?


----------



## RASCAL01

NO....it's how much skin is shown.


----------



## P Smith

Skin ? There is always all skin exposed regardless of the rate. More likely how many 'components' exposed.


----------



## scoobyxj

P Smith said:


> Skin ? There is always all skin exposed regardless of the rate. More likely how many 'components' exposed.


Whell S.H. then!!!!!! Sign me up with the XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX package!


----------



## Lostinspace

Good, Better, Even Better, AHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Guest

you mean there are U.S. states/counties/cities that do not allow Dish to beam adult programming to a resident in that area? Is there a list of such places? (just in case I'm moving in the future) 

I used to live in [undisclosed non-US city] and it also amazed me that the local police allowed brothels to
operate openly... but strip clubs and adult video stores were absolutely banned.

Or when I was in Tokyo on business for a month... found
out the hard way that foreigns were not allowed inside
those adult hostess clubs.... I was politely asked to leave...
even the club's business card clearly says "Customers of
foreign nationality not welcomed" :nono:


----------



## Dishcomm

quietmouse said:


> you mean there are U.S. states/counties/cities that do not allow Dish to beam adult programming to a resident in that area? Is there a list of such places? (just in case I'm moving in the future)
> 
> I used to live in [undisclosed non-US city] and it also amazed me that the local police allowed brothels to
> operate openly... but strip clubs and adult video stores were absolutely banned.
> 
> Or when I was in Tokyo on business for a month... found
> out the hard way that foreigns were not allowed inside
> those adult hostess clubs.... I was politely asked to leave...
> even the club's business card clearly says "Customers of
> foreign nationality not welcomed" :nono:


Japan is a very weird place. Full nudity is taboo.
A friend of mine was on business and he asked his Japanese hosts about the equivalent of a titty bar. They all said that Americans were not allowed. 
Actaully if one wants to get technical, pubic hair is the kicker.
Anyway, there are states that have these archaic obscenity llaws that ban certian types of porn materials to be shown on tv. NC,AL and UT ar the ones I know of.
In NC no video depicting anal intercourse is permitted.
Yes this is a graphic description. But it's clinical.
I could post....well ,you get the picture. 
I think the Jenna Jamieson channel is off limits in NC


----------



## Guest

Dishcomm said:


> In NC no video depicting anal intercourse is permitted.
> Yes this is a graphic description. But it's clinical.
> I could post....well ,you get the picture.
> I think the Jenna Jamieson channel is off limits in NC


does that mean you folks in NC are not allowed to 
download the above-mentioned material over the
internet? :nono:


----------



## GrumpyBear

quietmouse said:


> does that mean you folks in NC are not allowed to
> download the above-mentioned material over the
> internet? :nono:


What an individual does is different than what is "broadcast". We would have to get somebody from North Carolina to fess up, and say what they have been able to watch and not watch.

As for Full Nudity in Japan, Trust me it exists.
Ooh RAH


----------



## dishrich

P Smith said:


> More likely how many 'components' exposed.


As well as if/any "fluids" ARE shown...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

_Friendly moderator note... this thread has all the earmarkings of one that could quickly become non-family friendly... so please watch the details and insinuations. Thanks._


----------



## scooper

Not to steal any thunder Stewart - talking about the AVAILABILITY of said content is OK - talking about the CONTENT ITSELF is verbotten - correct ?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

scooper said:


> Not to steal any thunder Stewart - talking about the AVAILABILITY of said content is OK - talking about the CONTENT ITSELF is verbotten - correct ?


Availability is ok, and if we are careful I think a little leeway for differentiating the degrees (and the ratings this thread was originally started to ask about).

I was just starting to see a little more clear/descriptive language seeping into the posts and wanted to remind folks that we really do not want to see detailed content discussions here.


----------



## Guest

Stewart Vernon said:


> Availability is ok, and if we are careful I think a little leeway for differentiating the degrees (and the ratings this thread was originally started to ask about).
> 
> I was just starting to see a little more clear/descriptive language seeping into the posts and wanted to remind folks that we really do not want to see detailed content discussions here.


are all adult channels carried by Dish Network available
to *North Carolina* residents? (either on a PPV or monthly)


----------



## scooper

quietmouse said:


> are all adult channels carried by Dish Network available
> to *North Carolina* residents? (either on a PPV or monthly)


The wife says no. We really haven't tried that much....


----------



## Stewart Vernon

quietmouse said:


> are all adult channels carried by Dish Network available
> to *North Carolina* residents? (either on a PPV or monthly)


Some are, some aren't. I honestly haven't checked since I'm not interested in paying for any of them... but I seem to remember some of the more "advanced" ones are not available in NC.

Also, while not asked, the antire Adult Movie section of DishOnline is blocked for NC residents.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Stewart Vernon said:


> Also, while not asked, the antire Adult Movie section of DishOnline is blocked for NC residents.


WOW
Its not my thing either, but I would like to have the option though.

Amazing the difference's between all the States.


----------



## scooper

GrumpyBear said:


> WOW
> Its not my thing either, but I would like to have the option though.
> 
> Amazing the difference's between all the States.


They don't call it part of the "BIble Belt" for nothing...


----------



## Guest

Stewart Vernon said:


> Also, while not asked, the antire Adult Movie section of DishOnline is blocked for NC residents.


oh... I didn't know about that one.... hmmmm....

what NC law prohibits adult movies on DishOnline?
Isn't this unconstitutions?(against the U.S. Constition)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

quietmouse said:


> oh... I didn't know about that one.... hmmmm....
> 
> what NC law prohibits adult movies on DishOnline?
> Isn't this unconstitutions?(against the U.S. Constition)


Not unconstitutional at all. Lots of folks confuse rights with "rights".

For example... I have the right to read Playboy... but I don't have the right to demand Target sell it to me.

Same thing applies, ultimately, to cable/satellite adult content. I might have a right to view it, but I have no right to expect it from any particular carrier.


----------



## FTA Michael

quietmouse said:


> what NC law prohibits adult movies on DishOnline?
> Isn't this unconstitutions?(against the U.S. Constition)


The law on (ahem) these sorts of things is based on community standards. Something that wouldn't raise an eyebrow in San Francisco might cause a very unhappy reaction in Chapel Hill. Since it's impossible to get prior legal approval for this content, Dish has decided that the community standards of North Carolina might not allow those extra Xs.  But there's always Cinemax!


----------

